# Is breeding Betta's hard?



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay, so I've been searching sites and they say "So go ahead! Give Betta breeding a try! Its totally easy!" Then I hear "If you think Betta breeding is easy, your WRONG!" So...which one? Because I want to breed Betta's, but need to know if I can...lol. Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Well......that is a loaded question...laffs......it all depends...spawning this species can be easy and it can be hard....it depends on a lot of things.....but mainly the Bettas themselves......if they are in prime condition, properly conditioned and the proper environment provided....its easy...they do all the work....but one thing missing and it can be hard if not impossible in some cases and once you do have a successful spawn.....the hard work starts....rearing the fry successfully to adulthood.......


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I agree with OFL. 
There are alot of things to consider. One of them is, what do you consider hard?
Breeding gets expensive, so hard on your wallet? Yes.
Your time? Yeah, it takes up alot of your time.
The initial act of spawning doesn't require much effort from you if you've properly conditioned your pair, set your tank/tub up accordingly, and provided the right conditions for your bettas. They'll do the rest.
It can be nerve wracking your first time, and it can test your patience.
Raising the fry to adulthood is a bit more challenging. I know water changes on just the fry can take me up to two hours a day, and that doesn't include my other bettas. They also need live food, so you have to decide what cultures you want to get and then you have to maintain them. They need warm temperatures - 80°F generally. The fry will need grow out tanks, containers to seperate them when they start becoming aggressive; all heated. There's a lot more things to take into consideration. But is it all worth it in the end? Absolutely. I recommend doing ALOT of research, and asking questions here as well. The people here are very friendly and helpful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Yeah, it's hard on the wallet. It's probably more time consuming than hard.


----------

